
Telegram turns go-to platform for test-prep in India but has a piracy problem - darkdata
https://factordaily.com/telegram-turns-go-to-platform-for-test-prep-in-india-but-has-a-piracy-problem/
======
darkdata
Telegram has over 40m users in India, making the country its largest user
base. Telegram groups and channels, with their free pirated content and
supergroup feature, are becoming popular in India for test preparation

